# Apache Derektiven



## Andre (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo
Zwei Fragen zur Apache Derektiven:
Ich habe den Befehl 

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{SERVER_PORT} !^443$
RewriteRule (.*) [URL]https://sslproxy.com/www.domain.com[/URL]
code]
 
1. die Derektiven wurden nicht in die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf geschrieben, ist das richtig oder falsch.
2. Fehler 403 Forbidden für den sslproxy zugriff
 
1. Jetzt hat er es in die Vhost geschrieben jetzt leitet dies jedoch weiter direkt zur [URL]https://sslproxy.com/www.domain.com[/URL]
 
ich habe hier ein berechtigungs problem mit dem Proxy
[B]Forbidden[/B]

You don't have permission to access /www.server.com/catalog/login.php on this server.
 
den Proxy in die /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
ist die DocumentRoot "/var/www/web1/web/ssl" richtig!
```


----------



## Andre (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo

mal anders gefragt *Wie integriert man innen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig? *
ist das einfügen der apache2.conf bzw. httpd.conf vor dem Include der Vhost_ispconfig.conf alles oder muss hier noch irgend wo ein verweiss hin dass www.domain.com in der https://sslproxy.com/www.domain.com angezeigt wird !


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe noch die Module

```
a2enmod proxy
a2enmod proxy_http
```
Installiert
die Ausgabe,dass hier eine überschneidung stattfindet:

```
[Fri May 23 10:28:28 2008] [warn] VirtualHost IP.IP.IP.IP:443 overlaps with VirtualHost IP.IP.IP.IP:443, the first has precedence, perhaps you need a NameVirtualHost directive
                                                                 [ OK ]
```
Und trotzdem mit OK beendet!

Weiss hier jemand Rat


----------



## markusm (23. Mai 2008)

kannst du vielleicht mal so schreiben, das man versteht:

a) was du machen willst
b) was du bisher gemacht hast
c) wo die fehler liegen? 

vielleicht kann man dir dann helfen.

mex


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo
ich möchte einen Proxy Installieren, und bekomme die fehlermeldung 403 Zugrifsberechtigung.
Die *Wie integriert man innen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig?*ist nicht auf ISPConfig zugeschnitten, die DocumentRoot ist nicht ganz klar beschrieben und das weitere vorgehen.

Gruss


----------



## markusm (23. Mai 2008)

Zitat von Andre:


> Hallo
> ich möchte einen Proxy Installieren, und bekomme die fehlermeldung 403 Zugrifsberechtigung.
> Die *Wie integriert man innen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig?*ist nicht auf ISPConfig zugeschnitten, die DocumentRoot ist nicht ganz klar beschrieben und das weitere vorgehen.
> 
> Gruss


hast du das gemacht, was in dem post als antwort kam?

mex


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Ja ich hab es in die apache2.conf vor dem Include der Vhost_ispconfig.conf Kopiert und Zertifikat und IP Angepasst!


----------



## markusm (23. Mai 2008)

ok, dann kommen wir zu punkt c: 

hast du den apache neu gestartet?

in was gibt es für probleme?

mex


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Apache habe ich neu gestartet.

Die fehlermeldung "403 Forbidden" kommt beim Zugriff auf eine seite.


----------



## markusm (23. Mai 2008)

was steht in dem entsprechenden error_log zu der zeit?

mex


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo
war vorher nicht bei meinem Server!

die error.log von Apache


```
[Fri May 23 10:31:30 2008] [error] [client "meine server IP"] client denied by server configuration: proxy:http://www.domain.com/seite.php, referer: [URL]http://www.domain.com/seite2.php[/URL]
[Fri May 23 10:31:34 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 10:31:34 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 10:39:12 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 10:39:12 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 10:39:25 2008] [error] [client "meine server IP"] client denied by server configuration: proxy:[url]http://www.domain.com/seite3.php[/url], referer: [URL]http://www.domain.com/page/[/URL]
[Fri May 23 18:07:36 2008] [error] [client 84.13.92.24] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): *
[Fri May 23 18:49:01 2008] [error] [client 83.201.48.26] client sent HTTP/1.1 request without hostname (see RFC2616 section 14.23): *
[Fri May 23 21:46:22 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 21:46:22 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
```


----------



## Andre (23. Mai 2008)

Ich habe $go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'addtype'; geändert und ISP neugestartet:


```
PHP Warning:  Module 'json' already loaded in Unknown on line 0
[Fri May 23 22:24:06 2008] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.sslproxy.com' does NOT match server name!?
[Fri May 23 22:24:06 2008] [warn] Init: SSL server IP/port conflict: sslproxy.com:443 (/etc/apache2/apache2.conf:720) vs. [URL="http://www.sslproxy.com:443"]www.sslproxy.com:443[/URL] (/etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:215)
[Fri May 23 22:24:06 2008] [warn] Init: You should not use name-based virtual hosts in conjunction with SSL!!
[Fri May 23 22:24:06 2008] [notice] Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.1 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c configured -- resuming normal operations
[Fri May 23 22:25:00 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 22:25:00 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 22:25:05 2008] [error] [client "meine server IP"] client denied by server configuration: proxy:[URL]http://www.domain.com/seite1.php[/URL], referer: [URL]http://www.domain.com/page/[/URL]
[Fri May 23 22:25:10 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
[Fri May 23 22:25:10 2008] [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
```


----------



## markusm (23. Mai 2008)

du musst die sslproxy.conf mit deinen werten editieren, unten
stehende fehlermeldung; apache.conf line 720 vs Vhosts_ispconfig.conf line 215, da liegt dein fehler. 





Zitat von Andre:


> Ich habe $go_info["server"]["apache2_php"] = 'addtype'; geändert und ISP neugestartet:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## Andre (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo marksum

Danke der SererName mit dem www hat nicht übereingestimmt!

Das Zertifikat wird geladen, ich muss also mit OK weiter da es kein registriertes Zerti ist. Dann kommt 403 Forbidden fehler.
Dieser ist als zugriffs fehler oder zertifikatsfehler!

Ich habe gesehen dass der fehler

```
[Fri May 23 22:24:06 2008] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `www.sslproxy.com' does NOT match server name!?
```
Spiellt das eine rolle oder muss ich noch

```
<Proxy *>
Order Deny,Allow
Deny from all
Allow from [URL="http://www.sslproxy.com"]www.sslproxy.com[/URL]
</Proxy>
```
Irgendwo hin legen.


----------

